# New to makin bacon and have lots of questions



## dave from mesa (Dec 3, 2014)

Not sure this is in the right area as there is a "bacon" and a "smoking Bacon" forum here. Not sure why. If it needs to be move Mods plz do.

OK Never smoked bacon before. Been reading all the posts and am getting more and more confused. Would like bacon like you buy from the store but better. Have access to pink salt. Plan on doing about 2 lbs of bellies at a time till I get this figured out. Gonna make a mailbox set up but still have time to do this.

So on to the questions.

Wet or dry cure? Which is easiest for the beginner? Have seen Pops wet and Bears dry cure. Both sound great.

What does this pellicle look like?

Weather is getting cooler but read here somewhere that you can smoke at night and take it out and smoke the next night. Is this correct? Still sorta warm during the day.

After brining I should cut a few slices and fry them. Is this just to check for saltyness?

Does doing 2# vs a whole slab make a diif in the smoking time?

I see some ppl lay the bellies flat and some have them straight up. Any reason for this and does it make a diff in the end?

I like kinda heavy smoke so how long would be enough?

Sorry for the long post and I am sure that I will have more questions.

thanks

dave


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 3, 2014)

dave from mesa said:


> Not sure this is in the right area as there is a "bacon" and a "smoking Bacon" forum here. Not sure why. If it needs to be move Mods plz do.
> 
> OK Never smoked bacon before. Been reading all the posts and am getting more and more confused. Would like bacon like you buy from the store but better. Have access to pink salt. Plan on doing about 2 lbs of bellies at a time till I get this figured out. Gonna make a mailbox set up but still have time to do this.
> 
> ...


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info rexster.


----------

